# Who is the cheapest .com and .ie domain name registrars?



## ivorystraws (28 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I have a number of domain names which are due for renewal and also some that I would like to register. I'm currently with Netfirms and iPower as they were the best value for money at the time and I had no probllems with them to date.
Can someone please suggest the cheapest domain registrar for .com and .ie domain names? I realise that ICANN and IEDR have their own TLD list but it's quite the exhaustive list. As far as I can tell, Letshost are currently the cheapest for .ie domain names (but I'm open to correction).

Also, since I have a large number of domains to register, is there any discount for such a registration?
All opinions, suggestions or pointers are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Squonk (28 Sep 2009)

Try www.godaddy.com


----------



## ivorystraws (28 Sep 2009)

Squonk said:


> Try


 
No, that's not at all the cheapest ! Please take it for granted that I've obviously checked out all the major .com resellers. Annually, the prices for the main registrars are as follows;
:$10.69 Offer Bulk Domain Name registration
Enom:$9.95 
Tucows: $6
: $9
Dotster:$6.99
DotRegistrar:$9.75

Any other more helpful suggestions?


----------



## helllohello (28 Sep 2009)

digiweb €6.99 for .com
           €29.99 for .ie


----------



## d2x2 (28 Sep 2009)

Digiweb domains are 29.99... before VAT which makes them 36.44 after VAT.

Yes, letshost.ie "guarantee lowest prices" for .ie from €19.99 +VAT which amounts to 24.30. I have been with them for many years now. I can not compare to other providers as I have no other experience but I am satisfied with letshost for ie domains and for hosting.

For .com I am with godaddy for convenience. I came across free .com offers and free hosting but prefer to pay 5 to 10 euro and be sure I have a fallback if something goes wrong.

BTW why are IE domains so expensive? Are our DNS made of pure gold?


----------



## ivorystraws (29 Sep 2009)

helllohello said:


> digiweb €6.99 for .com
> €29.99 for .ie



Right, well that's over $10.22 for digiweb for a .com (so it's one of the most expensive .com registrars mentioned) and €10 more expensive than Letshost for a .ie.

This thread is not helpful so I'll just pick up a valid promotional coupon for netfirms again and get a .com for $5.95 (just over €4)!


----------



## boskonay (29 Sep 2009)

A promo code for netfirms, namecheap, godaddy, etc, is your best bet on the .com front for very cheap domains. 

As for .ie, letshost are the cheapest, and guarantee they always will be...


----------



## noviceman (2 Oct 2009)

If you're looking for hosting aswell as registration which I am at the moment, I see that hostmyireland.com are offering a package of .ie registration and host for one year for 35 euro, i think that includes VAT. That is pretty good, anyone any experience of them,good or bad?

 thinking of going with that.


----------



## boskonay (2 Oct 2009)

It's  shame they are hosted in Dallas rather than Dublin (meaning that sites will be 5 times slower to access than one with a local host).


----------



## ivorystraws (4 Oct 2009)

noviceman said:


> If you're looking for hosting aswell as registration which I am at the moment, I see that hostmyireland.com are offering a package of .ie registration and host for one year for 35 euro, i think that includes VAT. That is pretty good, anyone any experience of them,good or bad?
> 
> thinking of going with that.



No, I don't need any hosting currently as I already have that. I pay approximately 30 euro to have 10 relatively small sites hosted annually so that's perfectly fine for my needs.

Any recommendations for good promo codes that actually work... I've tried a few but no go...


----------



## Emerb (6 Oct 2009)

I have my domain name and hosting with Blacknight.com. They are a company based here in Carlow. I have no connection with this company just found their support service very helpful and prices are the cheapest around.


----------



## boskonay (7 Oct 2009)

Blacknight are one of the most expensive for domains in Ireland, and certainly generally - they charge $13.20 for .com domains, for example.


----------



## Emerb (16 Oct 2009)

boskonay said:


> Blacknight are one of the most expensive for domains in Ireland, and certainly generally - they charge $13.20 for .com domains, for example.


Ah but you would say that


----------



## blacknight (16 Oct 2009)

Emerb said:


> Ah but you would say that



Even when it's not true


----------



## boskonay (16 Oct 2009)

What's that supposed to mean?

I've not said anything untrue in these posts and I resent any implication otherwise. 

I've no axe to grind and no conflict of interest to declare. 

Sounds like desperation from Blacknight in denial of the simple facts. 

You are not the cheapest ( even locally) for .ie or com which is what the OP was looking for.


----------



## blacknight (16 Oct 2009)

boskonay said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> I've not said anything untrue in these posts and I resent any implication otherwise.
> 
> ...




You posted that we are one of the most expensive - which is not true, but typical of the kind of tactics you like to employ.


----------



## boskonay (16 Oct 2009)

Honestly Michele. Your just sounding paranoid. Why would I need to employ 'tactics'? I don't compete with you in any way. 

Emerb said you were the cheapest around. That's not true either as self evident in this thread. 

Blacknight offer great service but cheap you are not. The op's question was solely on price.


----------



## blacknight (16 Oct 2009)

boskonay said:


> Honestly Michele. Your just sounding paranoid. Why would I need to employ 'tactics'? I don't compete with you in any way.
> 
> Emerb said you were the cheapest around. That's not true either as self evident in this thread.
> 
> Blacknight offer great service but cheap you are not. The op's question was solely on price.


You know people can scroll up?

You posted: "Blacknight are one of the most expensive for domains in Ireland, and certainly generally"

Which is blatantly untrue

We are not one of the cheapest, but we are definitely not one of the most expensive

That's no paranoia - it's a statement of the facts


----------



## boskonay (16 Oct 2009)

Yet you pull me up and not emerb ? Who souls be paranoid now ?! 
really Michele. Take a deep breath or the mods will just lock this pointless off topic-ness. 

I think you've sufficiently defended your honour and affirmed that Blacknight are not the cheapest option for either tld requested by the op.


----------



## testicle (16 Oct 2009)

First figure is .ie, second is .com (this is just a selection of the largest registrars)
Register365 - €24.95 - €7.95
Digiweb - €29.99 - €6.99
Novara* - €69.99 - €14.99
Host(ing)Ireland - €49.85 - €9.95
LetsHost - €19.99 - €6.49
Blacknight - €24.95 - €8.95

* Novara are owned by Digiweb

So to answer the original question, LetsHost are the cheapest for both .ie and .com, but unlike what boskonay stated, Blacknight are not one of the expensive for .ie (2nd cheapest) or .com (about average)

The reason why .ie domains are more expensive, which was asked before the handbags were produced, is that it's a manual process.


----------



## boskonay (16 Oct 2009)

My example was .com domains, where at 8.95 BK are the most expensive 'mainstream' registrar in Ireland, and my point stands about emerb's point about being the cheapest being even more inaccurate than mine


----------



## testicle (16 Oct 2009)

How do you define a "mainstream" registrar?


----------



## Emerb (16 Oct 2009)

boskonay said:


> My example was .com domains, where at 8.95 BK are the most expensive 'mainstream' registrar in Ireland, and my point stands about emerb's point about being the cheapest being even more inaccurate than mine



Leave me out of this! I said that blacknight.com were the cheapest yes, but it was only in my opinion and from what I had found through searching. 
I also find it distasteful that you as the competition come on to correct me... That should have been left up to people who have paid for Domain names in the past and have no connection with companies in the same area. I use this forum and occasionally offer advice and whether it be inaccurate or not it is just what I have to offer.


----------



## boskonay (19 Oct 2009)

To be clear emerb - I am not the competition, or any competition. I do not sell domains or hosting or most of the stuff blacknight sell at all, in any way, direct or otherwise.

You expressed an opinion, as did I, I could back mine up with some facts. I'm not arguing with you (although you seem happy to argue with me (see your earlier comments)).


----------

